
Marcus Hutchins, AKA MalwareTech, Visiting Nevada for DefCon, Arrested by FBI - araneae
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ywp8k5/researcher-who-stopped-wannacry-ransomware-detained-in-us-after-def-con?
======
mindcrime
Wow... how long until nobody intelligent wants to visit the US for any reason?
We really are on the edge of become an intellectual backwater.

I can easily see the day when all of the major security events move out of the
US. And I have a hunch that will just be the beginning.

------
araneae
Whoops, dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14921018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14921018)

